# Jimmy3times member feedback



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Guy was solid with Communication promptly money sent with terms set provided him with pics of before and during packing and after with high amount of insurance and tracking. Had 0 issues with the guy.
I would do business with him again.


----------

